# Erster 3D Sex-Kinofilm schlägt Avatar!



## Mandalorianer (20 Apr. 2011)

*Wahnsinns-Premiere
Erster 3D Sex-Kinofilm schlägt Avatar!​*

In Hongkong startete ja gerade erst der erste 3D Sexfilm überhaupt in den Kinos. Und das mit vollem Erfolg. Der Schmuddelstreifen „3D Sex and Zen: Extreme Ecstasy“ übertrifft sogar James Camerons Blockbuster Avatar.

Kaum zu glauben, aber wahr: Rund 2,78 Millionen Hongkong-Dollar spielte der Erotikfilm am Premierentag ein, Avatar brachte dagegen „nur“ 2,5 Millionen in die Kinokassen. Doch warum genau ist die Vorfreude auf „Sex and Zen“ so dermaßen groß? „Ich wollte einfach mal sehen, wie 3D-Porno auf der großen Leinwand aussieht. Dabei gehe ich ansonsten gar nicht oft ins Kino. Das hier sollte man sich aber nicht entgehen lassen!“, so eine Kinogängerin laut kino.de.

Avatars Rekordeinspielergebnis von insgesamt 2,8 Millarden Dollar wird der 3D Porno aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht übertreffen, da man davon ausgeht, das Interesse könne bald nachlassen. Ob auch deutsche Kinofans bald mit Sexszenen in 3D beehrt werden, wird sich noch zeigen, zumindest gibt es bereits Verhandlungen mit Filmverleihern in Europa und den USA. 


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (20 Apr. 2011)

vermutlich gibts demnächst auch noch eine Adult-Version von der Wii, damit man bestimmte Dinge nicht mehr in echt sondern nur noch auf der Mattscheibe "vollziehen" muss


----------



## 666-Romancer (24 Apr. 2011)

Solche Filme werden immer ihre Liebhaber haben.
Aber in den gängigen Kinos wird sich das wohl kaum durchsetzen.


----------

